# Sunny-Camp Prague - Closing Down



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Please be aware if your thinking of staying at Sunny-Camp on the outskirts of Prague, it would appear to be closing down for some reason. This is a bitter blow as we found to be a good little site only a short walk to the Metro.

Here's the reply when we tried to make a reservation for five days starting next Saturday.

_ Thank you for your interest in Camping in Praha. Our coulleges from Sunny camp sent us your reservation request because of closing down of their camping. We can offer you high quality accomodation in our Camping Sokol Praha and make a reservation for you. 
_


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Camping Sokol is a bit further looking at google, but there is a train station within 1.5km here: http://goo.gl/maps/tlm6E and it looks like they do a free bus service to the station

Ian


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not sure about that. We had friends there 3 weeks ago after we recommended and they never mentioned it was closing down. Suggest you e-mail direct to see.
This would be a bitter blow as it is a great site close to the metro and very well placed to access.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> Not sure about that. We had friends there 3 weeks ago after we recommended and they never mentioned it was closing down. Suggest you e-mail direct to see.
> This would be a bitter blow as it is a great site close to the metro and very well placed to access.


Please read my message again, as you appear to have not fully understood.

I did email Sunny-Camp on Friday with a reservation request.
But due to Sunny-Camp closing down they forwarded my details on to Camping Sokol who emailed me.

I'm now glad we didn't just turn up on spec as we did in 2009

@olley
Yes my wife and I didn't feel Camping Sokol was suitable for us. Yes there is a free bus down to railway station, But even so I've let them know not to make the reservation.

We've emailed this site http://www.campdana.cz/england.php
it looks a bit of ok with a bus stop outside and a tram stop on the corner of the street. So fingers crossed they are full up.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you sure the competitor has not just diverted their email (not unheard of), their website makes no mention of closing.

http://www.sunny-camp.cz/index.html

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Zozzer said:


> ......We've emailed this site http://www.campdana.cz/england.php
> it looks a bit of ok with a bus stop outside and a tram stop on the corner of the street....


Perhaps you know Prague well. But if you don't, and do stay at this site, you may like to consider visiting the Troja Palace just to the west of you. It's a favourite of mine.

Afterwards, there is a really nice longish stroll that crosses the Valtava over Cisarsky Ostrov into and around the Royal Enclosure park (commonly called Stromovka.)

It's then only another mile into the heart of the Old Town. When I visit, I always try to do the return walk at least once.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have read your post again and now fully understand :roll:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We stayed at a campingplatz on an island (over a bridge)in the middle of the river about 1.5 km south from the city centre. The site is OK, food is good and the boat to the centre is quick and cheap.

We stayed at the site for 4 days until we couldnt stand the crowds anymore

Andy


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Try Trio Camp in the ACSI Camping Card Book. We stopped there in 2008 and found it good easy for access to Prague. More info at www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

DianneT said:


> Try Trio Camp in the ACSI Camping Card Book. We stopped there in 2008 and found it good easy for access to Prague. More info at www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk


Thanks but we are already sorted. We have booked in at Camping Dana.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Having returned home from Prague, I can now confirm that Sunny Camp is closing down for ever. Below is the email I sent them and their reply confirm th sad news.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr. xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We are sorry but Sunny camp closing down for ever.

------------ PÅ¯vodní zpráva ------------
Od: xxxxxxx <[email protected]>
PÅ™edmÄ›t: Re: REZERVATION
Datum: 24.9.2012 17:33:18
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Sunny Camp

Thank for your reply, Camping Sokol have already emailed me to offer their site
as an alternative.
I found their email shocking and disturbing because it said Sunny Camp was closing down. I just not believe it.

Could you please clarify if Sunny Camp be re-opening sometime at a later date, 
or is this the end for Sunny Camp as it is closing down for ever. ?

I know many British tourists in motorhomes have stayed at Sunny Camp and when I mentioned the closure on
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130673-.html 
many people did not believe it as there is no mention of the closure on your website.

Finally, may I say it will be a sad loss should you close your site for ever. My wife and I loved your site and found it ideal with the Metro being 500mtres away. When we decided to visit Prague our only thought was to stay at Sunny Camp.

We have decided not to make a booking with Camping Sokol, but to go to a site that is directly on the tram route.
> 
> 
> Best Regards 
> 
> xxxxx xxxxxxxxx


----------

